# Nintendo last developer to deliver (almost) bug free games?



## MaartenMx (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi,

Like 6 months ago I turned my back to console and handheld gaming (including nintendo stuff) and built a gaming PC.

I play several games but gosh! They are ALL full of bugs! With ALL i really mean ALL the games I own!!

I played:

-Battlefield 4 (<- worst of em all)
-Call of Duty ghosts
-Saints Row - 3/4
-More games I can't remember at this moment....


With Nintendo stuff I've never had this issue, on the Internet it is full of rants about this subject. Publishers push the devs to release an unfinished game and later on they will (try to) patch it up.

This really really angers me!

Do you guys think Nintendo is the last developer to deliver (almost) bug free games?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2014)

>Implying
>Implying
>Implying
>Me me arrows

Games have become increasingly complex over the years, and the more working parts you have, the higher the chances are that something will go wrong. Add tight budgets, strict schedules, and apathy (*cough*Bethesda*cough*), and the problem is compounded. Nintendo is no exception.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 21, 2014)

Someone missed the XY glitch!


----------



## Langin (Feb 21, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Implying
> >Implying
> >Implying
> >Me me arrows
> ...


 

Lol 3 WHOLE BUGS?! WHAHAHAHAHA Gahars I expected more! 3 WHOLE bugs! Don't you know how many games Nintendo make? A LOT. If you compare this to other developers, the OP is right. Gahars you made my day.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 21, 2014)

Nintendo games have had glitches and bugs as long as Nintendo has been making games. But I still get the point trying to be made, since the internet became an integral part of consoles pubs have a rush it out the door even if it's broken and fix it later mentality that leads to so many more bugs and needing so many huge patches, and Nintendo isn't nearly so bad in that regard. Which is a good thing, since there's hardly any room for patches on their system.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 21, 2014)

every game will have some kind of bugs or glitches of some kind
tester will not find every thing


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hardly, Nintendo games have glitches here and there.

Keep in mind though ever since Internet become mainstream developers spent less time debugging, knowing that it can be patched later on.


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 21, 2014)

Really, any game will have its share of  bugs and glitches
It just so happens that Nintendo's simplistic games have less of them.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 21, 2014)

Langin said:


> Lol 3 WHOLE BUGS?! WHAHAHAHAHA Gahars I expected more! 3 WHOLE bugs! Don't you know how many games Nintendo make? A LOT. If you compare this to other developers, the OP is right. Gahars you made my day.


Did you expect him to list off every single bug Nintendo has ever put out?  The typical example is usually 3 examples but if you want more I'm sure a quick google will show you the multitude of bugs nintendo leaves in their games. 
It's probably hard to find bugs when they put out no games anyway.


----------



## mkdms14 (Feb 21, 2014)

Please tell me people have not forgotten about the game breaking bug in Skyward Sword?  Which yes they did release a downloadable patch that fixed it but still they have not done anything to fix many other game breaking glitches some that are easily to achieve like Other M game breaking glitch.(Still not fixed, how was I suppose to know I should not have gone through that one door when I should of gone through the other door that the game wanted me to go through but didn't do a good enough job letting know if I didn't go through it I would be punish by breaking my game.)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2014)

>Implying bugs haven't been a common occurrence in literally every video game generation regardless of company ever. 

Nintendo isn't special, their games have been loaded with bugs and glitches as well. As Gahars said, video games are becoming more and more complex and it's becoming more and more difficult to handle each and every little bug. Games these days are so huge that it would be near impossible for a dev to find every single bug, to call a game "unfinished" because they didn't spend 200 hours scrubbing an entire game for each and every little bug is just plain moronic.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 21, 2014)

It's not like Nintendo delivered games totally devoid of game-breaking bugs, for example:
* Mother 3: saving and reloading through a save frog in a specific room very late in the game can cause you to get stuck in a chair, you'll have to restart the game
* Twilight Princess: stuck on the wrong side of the broken bridge, a flag not working causing Link to be trapped forever in the cannon room
* Skyward Sword: all boss battles have game-breaking bugs; some pits and water bodies can cause an endless falling glitch, and of course the famous glitch with the dragon
* Wind Waker: using your sword on some innocuous chests/NPCs is a BAD IDEA.
* Fatal Frame IV: to the point NoA refused to publish it here.
* Oracle Zelda, Zelda III (JP version only): lots of places where level design can fail in a spectacular way, and since the dungeon progression is broken... time to restart a new file
* Paper Mario: you can win some "unwinnable" battles. BAD IDEA.
* Super Mario Deluxe GBC: no wind on the Mario 2 levels. If you run out of momentum after the screen scrolling, you're out of luck.
...

That said, Nintendo games are far more polished than most other games. Their QA job is among the best. You'd be hard pressed (less so in Skyward Sword, and even then ) to find game-breaking bugs, or even ordinary glitches, on the same scale than most other publishers.
Something that was missing since somewhere in the PS2 era.
This is the company from where this saying comes after all: "a game that takes long to develop can be good eventually, but a rushed game bugged on release is bad forever" or something like that.


Why all the Nintendo hate?
They do put elaborate games like everyone else (unless God of War is deemed "more complex" than the average Zelda game, in which case I won't bother), but they do a better QA job.


----------



## Langin (Feb 21, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Did you expect him to list off every single bug Nintendo has ever put out? The typical example is usually 3 examples but if you want more I'm sure a quick google will show you the multitude of bugs nintendo leaves in their games.
> It's probably hard to find bugs when they put out no games anyway.


 

I think he should have come up with more, or at least make his post more 'Gahars' this is WAY bellow his levels


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 21, 2014)

Naww, Ninty's games have bugs, too, as stated above. In fact, until the 3DS and Wii U came out, Nintendo's game-breaking bugs weren't able to be patched out like they could on other consoles/PC, so it was, in a sense, more egregious! In many cases, the only way to fix them was to send your save file to Nintendo or something and have em' fix it for you. Not good, I say!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 21, 2014)

Langin said:


> Lol 3 WHOLE BUGS?! WHAHAHAHAHA Gahars I expected more! 3 WHOLE bugs! Don't you know how many games Nintendo make? A LOT. If you compare this to other developers, the OP is right. Gahars you made my day.


First of all, the list is notable because all of those are "game breaking", as in they render the game unwinnable.  Not simple bugs, bugs requiring you to start a new save in order to beat the game.

But if you want more bugs in general...
http://zeldawiki.org/Glitches_in_Twilight_Princess
http://zeldawiki.org/Glitches_in_The_Wind_Waker
http://zeldawiki.org/Glitches_in_Skyward_Sword

And getting away from Zelda and onto Mario...



If you'd like I can just keep making more and more posts for you linking these bugs you seem to believe are so tiny in number to be inconsequential?


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 21, 2014)

Langin said:


> Lol 3 WHOLE BUGS?! WHAHAHAHAHA Gahars I expected more! 3 WHOLE bugs! *Don't you know how many games Nintendo make? A LOT.* If you compare this to other developers, the OP is right. Gahars you made my day.


 


New sig line. Thanks.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2014)

Playing generic shooters.
Well, there you got answer.

COD is nothing but a cashcow.
Battlefield is far to buggy due it it's rather quick release.
SR 3 and 4 where also released rather quickly.


Games will always have bug in them.
It's impossible to get a bug free game.
It's just you, picking the generic shooters, which unfortunately are the most buggy of them all.


----------



## Langin (Feb 21, 2014)

Rydian said:


> *lot of stuff*


 
This is why talking in real life is more fun. I KNOW Nintendo games have loads of bugs, lol look at Zelda OOT (3D) they even kept certain bugs because of the nostalgic! Are you trying to prove Nintendo isn't flawless or something like that? ;O;



Hanafuda said:


> New sig line. Thanks.


 

=w=


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

Ill informed threads create ill informed discussion.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 21, 2014)

This is now a "list your most hated game bug" thread

There are, of course, those nice little bugs you can take advantage of as shortcuts to help you skip levels and stuff (like winning Mario 64 with 16 stars) and I *LOVE* those bugs that are exploitable (  homebrew  )

My personal most hated bug is not exactly in a Nintendo game but it's a Wii exclusive so I guess that counts.
In Conduit 2 on the first level if you die between the second switch and the next waypoint, you'll respawn with that second switch un-switched AND un-switch-able ... which later on makes a gate not open when you get around to head to the last switch and you're STUCK. It makes it worse that the 2nd switch room pretty much fills with enemies when you hit it so I had to play the level like four times before I could not die there and end up getting past that gate. 
[/rant]


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nintendo does have bugs but they usually are very minor, but the first post isn't entirely wrong it does seem when Nintendo develops a game you rarely hear of game breaking bugs/glitches.



Gahars said:


> >Implying
> >Implying
> >Implying
> >Me me arrows
> ...


Your examples are not good ones, Nintendo was mainly just a publisher in 2 of those examples, built by another studio.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 21, 2014)

No game is perfect, every game has its glitches, of course some are worse than the others.


----------



## emigre (Feb 21, 2014)

This thread has reminded me of the SMT: Devil Survivor Overclocked EU bugs.

I still feel the pain.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 21, 2014)

Nintendo takes pride in the games they make; they know the gaming experience is really important to their customers and so make sure their games are as perfect as possible. But I've seen videos of Nintendo game glitches and have experienced a few. They're not perfect, but at least they're more perfect than other companies.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2014)

"At least their better than some companies guys!"

Stop feeding yourselves your own line of bullshit, there's thousands of developers and I'm sure there's plenty that are much more glitch free than Nintendo.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2014)

Langin said:


> Lol 3 WHOLE BUGS?! WHAHAHAHAHA Gahars I expected more! 3 WHOLE bugs! Don't you know how many games Nintendo make? A LOT. If you compare this to other developers, the OP is right. Gahars you made my day.


 
>3 gamebreaking bugs in extremely high profile Nintendo titles
>Uh, lol, t-that's nothing!

Uh huh, sure thing.

I never said that Nintendo games are all bug-ridden messes, just that Nintendo is no stranger to them. I'm sorry this struck a nerve, but them's the breaks.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

I've clearly been following a different Nintendo from the rest of the internet.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "At least their better than some companies guys!"
> 
> Stop feeding yourselves your own line of bullshit, there's thousands of developers and I'm sure there's plenty that are much more glitch free than Nintendo.


 
I never saw a glitch free game.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I never saw a glitch free game.


Flappy Bird.
Checkmate.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I never saw a glitch free game.


 

I'm not saying there is but saying Nintendo is the most "glitch free developer" is a line of shit.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "At least their better than some companies guys!"
> 
> Stop feeding yourselves your own line of bullshit, there's thousands of developers and I'm sure there's plenty that are much more glitch free than Nintendo.


 
I think the thread starter was meaning well known devs, but say what you want really but its true. Nintendo does seem to have less bugs/glitches than a vast majority of game developers.



Gahars said:


> >3 gamebreaking bugs in extremely high profile Nintendo titles
> >Uh, lol, t-that's nothing!
> 
> Uh huh, sure thing.
> ...


 
I don't think (and hope) that anyone is saying that Nintendo is perfect, bug and glitch free developers but like I mentioned above to Guild McCommunist their games are known to work well with little to no update patches.


----------



## XDel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep, you'll alomst always find bugs no matter what, and sometime those bugs add to the fun (Metroid), but I do see a valid point here. A now that Consoles have DLC aka, updates a lot of companies rush half assed products out the door and force the excited consumer to drudge through low FPS rates and what not until an update/patch is released... if ever.

This is something I'd expect when gaming with a PC, because simply put, no two PC's are the same, sometimes even two computers of the same model may share different components. So it is natural to see a game release and have issues with this mother board chipset, this gfx card, or what have you, though one things I noticed is that PC game devs don't release bug fixes and patches under the elusive title of DLC, they just call them what they are, a bug fix and a patch.

Console games need not be like this because every console is the same. That's part of what made Amiga games superior back in the day, aside of being on a computer that ran circles around Apple, and GIANT circles around IBM machines, they also had the benefit of every model being pretty much the same aside of a few changes over time such as the advancement from OCS, to ECS, to AGA. That broke compatibility with some games, but then over time solutions were also created (if not built into the Amiga's boot time) to resolve the majority of this. Backwards compatibility was always one of Amiga's strong points.

I will say that I have never owned a game made by Nintendo (aside of those released for the underpowered NES which flickered a lot when things got busy, and maybe Skyward Sword though I've not witnessed the bug my self) that ever felt too unpolished to enjoy. On that note I can't say I've ever had a Nintendo provide me with a Red Ring of Death and what ever it is they call it when a Sony dies. Likewise of all the used CD/DVD based Nintendo's that have passed through my hands, I have never encountered one with a bad drive. Since the Sony 2 and since the very first XBOX, this has not been the case. I've seen defective drives left and right from both of those companies, and yes I've probably had at least 50 original XBOX's pass through my hands, any many of those were within the first year or two of it's release. The drives were put in there as a cost effective solution. The companies intended for the drives to last the general 5 year console cycle and nothing more, though as many people have seen, sometimes they don't even make it through year one.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not saying there is but saying Nintendo is the most "glitch free developer" is a line of shit.


 
Agreed but still.



Black-Ice said:


> Flappy Bird.
> Checkmate.


 
That's offensive, Flappy Bird is not a glitchy game, its just a fucked up annoying game.


----------



## Langin (Feb 21, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >3 gamebreaking bugs in extremely high profile Nintendo titles
> >Uh, lol, t-that's nothing!
> 
> Uh huh, sure thing.
> ...


 

Lol you should have done your post different then. It now looks like they only had like 3 bugs or so. =w= Could just be me tho =A=


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> their games are known to work well with little to no update patches.


Nintendo only recently gained the ability to patch and update


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Nintendo only recently gained the ability to patch and update


 

Even then their patching progress is convoluted as fuck. I had to go to the eShop, find the Pokemon patch, download it, then install it. Compare that to the Vita where there's an icon saying there's an update available, hit it and everything gets done.

Nintendo has been known to make games with glitches, as much as any other developer. Nintendo still suffers though with such an awful patching process compared to their competition where patching is seamless. Hell with PS+ it's done for you automatically if you wish.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Nintendo only recently gained the ability to patch and update


 
Well yes, sort of. Nintendo was patching some games that was unstable on the Wii and with the Wii U it is much more simple but the ability has been there all along.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> Well yes, sort of. Nintendo was patching some games that was unstable on the Wii and with the Wii U it is much more simple but the ability has been there all along.


 
No, no there hasn't. Nintendo didn't have any kind of "patching" or "update" service for a majority of the Wii's lifespan, in fact there isn't any official "patching" service on the Wii at all, it was only somewhat-recently (as in, April/November 2012) added to the 3DS and the Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Nintendo only recently gained the ability to patch and update


That's not the only area of technology in which Nintendo's 20 years behind everybody else and backwards-thinking on-top.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

The problem i have with this thread is that I feel everyone is missing something.
You don't hear about Nintendo games getting patches and updates for bugs because as Guild and others have mentioned, they're weird with updates and anything involving internet. Nintendo game bugs aren't publicized because they aren't fixed.
No game is bug free and Nintendo make loads if games. You could say they're one of the worst for bugs imo


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, no there hasn't. Nintendo didn't have any kind of "patching" or "update" service for a majority of the Wii's lifespan, in fact there isn't any official "patching" service on the Wii at all, it was only somewhat-recently (as in, April/November 2012) added to the 3DS and the Wii U.


 
Official? maybe not but there were a couple of game patches/updates on the Wii and 3DS. Mario Kart & Skyward Sword being the 2 that come to mind.

People really hate Nintendo on GBAtemp, lol


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> People really hate Nintendo on GBAtemp, lol


No one is hating on nintendo here, people are just trying to counter act the ill-informed statements that nintendo fans are making atm.

I never thought i'd be saying that.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> No one is hating on nintendo here, people are just trying to counter act the ill-informed statements that nintendo fans are making atm.
> 
> I never thought i'd be saying that.


 
I said that because every other post was about Nintendo pissing them off, its great though. Honestly I prefer most games on Xbox but I've been playing Nintendo for 23 years and yeah they got issues but their games are still fun. Seems like without Nintendo I would be stuck with Halo, CoD and tons of other rushed FPS and RPGs.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 21, 2014)

Langin said:


> Lol you should have done your post different then. It now looks like they only had like 3 bugs or so. =w= Could just be me tho =A=


It's just you


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> Official? maybe not but there were a couple of game patches/updates on the Wii and 3DS. Mario Kart & Skyward Sword being the 2 that come to mind.


 
Technically, at least for Skyward Sword. Nintendo had no infrastructure for patches whatsoever with the Wii. For Skyward Sword, you'd have to download a dedicated channel to fix the problem or mail an SD card with the save game on it; that's hardly convenient or efficient.

As for the Mario Kart bit (assuming you're talking about MK 7, because I can't find any patch details for Mario Kart Wii), you might want to reread what Tom said.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, no there hasn't. Nintendo didn't have any kind of "patching" or "update" service for a majority of the Wii's lifespan, in fact there isn't any official "patching" service on the Wii at all, *it was only somewhat-recently (as in, April/November 2012) added to the 3DS and the Wii U.*


 


slingblade1170 said:


> People really hate Nintendo on GBAtemp, lol


 
It just wouldn't be a Nintendo thread without the persecution complexes flaring up, now would it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> People really hate Nintendo on GBAtemp, lol


Not really. Some just hate statements along the lines of _"Nin10doh is the last bastion of true video gaems, everybody else is just in for the monnies!"_. Nintendo's not infallible, they had their share of broken games and they'll continue to because that's just how programming is, and I don't doubt that they have high standards of testing, but that doesn't make them the messiahs of the industry.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Feb 21, 2014)

Nintendo really takes their commitment to delivering the best games possible, not rushed messes trying to get to the market quickly as possible. That is why they are one of Japan's largest companies and have an excellent reputation for quality within the gaming industry.

Now that all Nintendo consoles come with the ability to patch bugs in games, it is possible they might get more lax, but I doubt it.  Their quality control still seems excellent.  That is not to say that they are perfect, but games are software which generally have pretty low quality control and by the gaming industry, Nintendo is the gold standard.  Obviously, Nintendo's quality control would not past muster if they were writing ICBM guidance software.



Gahars said:


> Technically, at least for Skyward Sword. Nintendo had no infrastructure for patches whatsoever with the Wii. For Skyward Sword, you'd have to download a dedicated channel to fix the problem or mail an SD card with the save game on it; that's hardly convenient or efficient.
> 
> As for the Mario Kart bit (assuming you're talking about MK 7, because I can't find any patch details for Mario Kart Wii), you might want to reread what Tom said.
> 
> ...


 
Nintendo must have had some infrastructure for patches with the Wii, because you could patch foreign games to run in English with SD card files.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 21, 2014)

Nintendo games are cleanly coded on average. But they don't make open world games either.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2014)

Wisenheimer said:


> Nintendo must have had some infrastructure for patches with the Wii, because you could patch foreign games to run in English with SD card files.


That doesn't necessarily imply _"patching"_, that just means that language files could've been read from a source different than the disc. Patching game code requires altering the game's binary, not just assets _(although assets do have to be patched on occasion to remove texture problems, the occasional typo etc.)_.

That is, unless there were also games that _"installed"_ patched binaries onto the SD card or the NAND, but I haven't heard of any like that.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Technically, at least for Skyward Sword. Nintendo had no infrastructure for patches whatsoever with the Wii. For Skyward Sword, you'd have to download a dedicated channel to fix the problem or mail an SD card with the save game on it; that's hardly convenient or efficient.


 
Is easy to get you "Reporters" replying. Anyways I never said anything about the patches being efficient or convenient I just said in multiple posts that Nintendo had the ability to do it you may want reread what I said.



Foxi4 said:


> Not really. Some just hate statements along the lines of _"Nin10doh is the last bastion of true video gaems, everybody else is just in for the monnies!"_. Nintendo's not infallible, they had their share of broken games and they'll continue to because that's just how programming is, and I don't doubt that they have high standards of testing, but that doesn't make them the messiahs of the industry.


No your right Foxi, their not. Most the posters on here tend to blend together on Nintendo being flawless but don't put me with them cause I do not believe that. I love Nintendo and there isn't a word that could be said to make me not buy something they made if I want it. Nintendo has many issues that need solutions most to do with online infrastructure but that doesn't make them a horrible developer or publisher. Also, this is no directed at you Foxi but most (including GBAtemp officials) are just trolling to get a rise out of people whether it be Nintendo, MS or Sony fans. As you can see above, Gathers thought of the first thing he could to start flame war if not with me then someone else that read that post.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> No your right Foxi, their not. Most the posters on here tend to blend together on Nintendo being flawless but don't put me with them cause I do not believe that. I love Nintendo and there isn't a word that could be said to make me not buy something they made if I want it. Nintendo has many issues that need solutions most to do with online infrastructure but that doesn't make them a horrible developer or publisher. Also, this is no directed at you Foxi but most (including GBAtemp officials) are just trolling to get a rise out of people whether it be Nintendo, MS or Sony fans. As you can see above, Gathers thought of the first thing he could to start flame war if not with me then someone else that read that post.


 

"T-they're trolls! Staff members are oppressive!"

Just stop already.

I've bought and owned plenty of Nintendo products, I don't hate them by any means but I have no problem calling them out on their shit. And as it is their patching policy is shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> Is easy to get you "Reporters" replying. Anyways I never said anything about the patches being efficient or convenient I just said in multiple posts that Nintendo had the ability to do it you may want reread what I said.
> 
> No your right Foxi, their not. Most the posters on here tend to blend together on Nintendo being flawless but don't put me with them cause I do not believe that. I love Nintendo and there isn't a word that could be said to make me not buy something they made if I want it. Nintendo has many issues that need solutions most to do with online infrastructure but that doesn't make them a horrible developer or publisher. Also, this is no directed at you Foxi but most (including GBAtemp officials) are just trolling to get a rise out of people whether it be Nintendo, MS or Sony fans. As you can see above, Gathers thought of the first thing he could to start flame war if not with me then someone else that read that post.


I think that some users simply want to jokingly dismiss false claims here because that's just how they roll, I don't think the intention is to stirr up a flame war because nobody gains anything from that, _especially_ not the staff members which have a reputation to uphold.

The point is that patching game logic bugs pretty much requires installing the binary onto the system or introducing live patch injection _(rare)_ and I don't think the Wii did either of those things.

The statement that's being ridiculed is that _"Nintendo is the Messiah of the Industry and everything they do is right and better than everybody else's"_, the exaggeration's there for comic effect.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> Is easy to get you "Reporters" replying. Anyways I never said anything about the patches being efficient or convenient I just said in multiple posts that Nintendo had the ability to do it you may want reread what I said.
> 
> 
> No your right Foxi, their not. Most the posters on here tend to blend together on Nintendo being flawless but don't put me with them cause I do not believe that. I love Nintendo and there isn't a word that could be said to make me not buy something they made if I want it. Nintendo has many issues that need solutions most to do with online infrastructure but that doesn't make them a horrible developer or publisher. Also, this is no directed at you Foxi but most (including GBAtemp officials) are just trolling to get a rise out of people whether it be Nintendo, MS or Sony fans. As you can see above, Gathers thought of the first thing he could to start flame war if not with me then someone else that read that post.


And the award for best Strawman goes tooooooo


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I've bought and owned plenty of Nintendo products, I don't hate them by any means but I have no problem calling them out on their shit. And as it is their patching policy is shit.


 
^proved my point

I thought you had me ignored Guild but anyways we have established that their method of patching is horrible.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2014)

Those that usually get promoted to staff type positions tend to be the ones that are active in discussion.

Another key attribute that tends to help is an ability to pick apart points and call a lack of logic, sadly such a thing is rather prevalent for those that may well have had their Nintendo devices spend more time with them than their parents.

Beyond that none previously involved in the conversation were acting any different than usual, be it before or after various promotions.

As for no/few bugs, if I can be allowed to leverage my position as "one that pulls apart games and has been known to fix problems with them" then allow me to enjoy a good giggle. Granted I am on record as not really playing Nintendo first/second party games (they used to dominate the handheld market and had no small chunk of the TV games market before that) but I still pull them apart and offer guidance to those inclined to play them.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Those that usually get promoted to staff type positions tend to be the ones that are active in discussion.
> 
> Another key attribute that tends to help is an ability to pick apart points and call a lack of logic, sadly such a thing is rather prevalent for those that may well have had their Nintendo devices spend more time with them than their parents.
> 
> As for no/few bugs, if I can be allowed to leverage my position as "one that pulls apart games and has been known to fix problems with them" then allow me to enjoy a good giggle. Granted I am on record as not really playing Nintendo first/second party games (they used to dominate the handheld market and had no small chunk of the TV games market before that) but I still pull them apart and offer guidance to those inclined to play them.


 
If you took any offense to what I said I apologize but on topics especially Nintendo, most don't just "call a lack of logic" they will insult and demean someone who may not know all the specifics of a subject. For the record, I didn't say all GBAtemp staff was to blame.

As for Nintendo's in game bugs, just like every other game I'm sure they have them but I believe the thread starter was trying to say that a majority of Nintendo's titles have unnoticeable bugs and glitches when some other more complex games like Oblivion/Skyrim/Fallout you find many, which is completely understandable.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> If you took any offense to what I said I apologize but on topics especially Nintendo, most don't just "call a lack of logic" they will insult and demean someone who may not know all the specifics of a subject. For the record, I didn't say all GBAtemp staff was to blame.
> 
> As for Nintendo's in game bugs, just like every other game I'm sure they have them but I believe the thread starter was trying to say that a majority of Nintendo's titles have unnoticeable bugs and glitches when some other more complex games like Oblivion/Skyrim/Fallout you find many, which is completely understandable.


 

I really don't get the argument. The reason games like Oblivion have more glitches is for exactly like you said, they're more complex. I mean Bethesda definitely has shoddy bug testing, but an open world game with hundreds of hours of content is bound to have more glitches than a 10 hour Nintendo platformer that's incredibly linear.

Plus you can hold up almost any other developer to Bethesda and say they're so "glitch free" considering how miserably ridden with glitches their games are.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2014)

To take offence you surely have to take something seriously, I have yet to do such a thing and have no plans to start any time soon.

Insult and demean... I am not seeing it, give or take some of my longer ramblings. I think it would be a fair assessment to say most of the staff tend to be blunt as you like when dealing with such things, however that tends to be how the world works and being sensitive to the feelings of others, especially when they are so deeply irrational as many of those in game playing circles, is a waste of time. Bonus is it makes for good humour as well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I really don't get the argument. The reason games like Oblivion have more glitches is for exactly like you said, they're more complex. I mean Bethesda definitely has shoddy bug testing, but an open world game with hundreds of hours of content is bound to have more glitches than a 10 hour Nintendo platformer that's incredibly linear.
> 
> Plus you can hold up almost any other developer to Bethesda and say they're so "glitch free" considering how miserably ridden with glitches their games are.


I tend to think that Bethesda developers are fantastic artists and storytellers - they build beautiful worlds with great stories, they give their characters distinguishable, endearing, unique and diverse features, they litter the games with easter eggs of all-sorts and create this immersive environment you just _"want"_ to be in... and then they spoil it with bugs because, by God, they're terrible programmers. 



_"Physics, stahp! You're tearing me apart, physics! ;O;"_


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I really don't get the argument. The reason games like Oblivion have more glitches is for exactly like you said, they're more complex. I mean Bethesda definitely has shoddy bug testing, but an open world game with hundreds of hours of content is bound to have more glitches than a 10 hour Nintendo platformer that's incredibly linear.
> 
> Plus you can hold up almost any other developer to Bethesda and say they're so "glitch free" considering how miserably ridden with glitches their games are.


 
Yes, I wasn't really arguing some were taking the first post as "Nintendo is perfect with no bugs!" when I'm sure he didn't mean that. Their bugs are just not noticeable in most games but thats because Nintendo usually only makes 3D/2D platformers which they excel in so against your average gamer it would seem as Nintendo is mostly bug free, in reality they are just so minor you don't see or notice them.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> some were taking the first post as "Nintendo is perfect with no bugs!" .


 


MaartenMx said:


> With Nintendo stuff I've never had this issue
> Do you guys think Nintendo is the last developer to deliver (almost) bug free games?


 
I dunno about you, but I read that and the title of the thread as: Nintendo is perfect with no bugs!


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 21, 2014)

The Nintendo game glitches I experienced:

- Super Mario 64 is glitchy as hell, you can win the game with 0 stars. You can basically cross almost every wall in the game through glitches. (I did learn how to cross the last locked door by jumping in the stairs)
- Super Mario World has a glitch where if you drop a shell in an inclined plane, sometimes it will enter the ground.
- The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, there was a cavern before the volcano that if you run against a pillar, half the times you will unexplicably fall bellow the ground. (But you only lose a heart and come back where you were before)
- Mario Kart 7 has the so famous Maka Wuhu glitch, where if you fall in a certain part of the river in a certain angle you will teleport to the end of the second lap of the track.

That said, I don't particularly have problems with glitches in Nintendo games (except the Mario Kart 7 one). Most of them don't really affect gameplay and the few bugs that are game-breaking are difficult to be experienced (you need to do things in a very specific way for them to happen)


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 21, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I dunno about you, but I read that and the title of the thread as: Nintendo is perfect with no bugs!


 
Like I done said before, to most it probably seems that way even though it isn't true. Nintendo's games usually have such minor bugs that they seem to not even be there and publicly you don't hear much of a Nintendo game having a game "full of bugs and glitches" which only adds to the false statement that Nintendo is bug free.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2014)

A couple interesting Nintendo game-breaking bugs, just to have a giggle:



*Twilight Princess (Wii)* - Saving and quitting in the Big Cannon Room before talking to Shad would make the NPC disappear and trap you in the room. How did Nintendo fix that? They sent discs with built-in patches to affected players. This only goes to show that either the Wii didn't have a method of patching binaries in the beginning or it didn't have one at all.



*Super Mario Bros. (NES)* - Walking through a wall and entering a warp pipe in World 1-2 transports you to World -1 - this is an endlessly looping underwater world. There is no escape, you're trapped.



> _"*Moriya:* One conflict arose when, as programmers, we wanted to get rid of bugs. But the staff members who had played the old game said the bugs were fun! We were like, "What?!" (laughs)_
> _*Iwata:* So you implemented them as you would specs, rather than treating them like bugs. It took some work and you had to go out of your way, but you preserved the spirit of the original._
> _*Moriya:* Yes. If something simply could not be allowed to stand, we begrudgingly fixed it, so some bugs don't appear, but we left in as many as we could, so people will grin over that."_


*Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (3DS)* - Now, this one has my head scratching. If Iwata Asks is anything to go by, this game has bugs implemented into it _on purpose_ to preserve the original feel of the N64 game... you mean, the feel of a broken game? Well done, Nintendo! I admire the sentiment, but... a bug is a bug, still. I suppose it is nostalgic, but... It's not supposed to be there! It never was!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I tend to think that Bethesda developers are fantastic artists and storytellers - they build beautiful worlds with great stories, they give their characters distinguishable, endearing, unique and diverse features, they litter the games with easter eggs of all-sorts and create this immersive environment you just _"want"_ to be in... and then they spoil it with bugs because, by God, they're terrible programmers.


 



Foxi4 said:


> great stories


 
Hold on, sport, let's not get carried away here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Hold on, sport, let's not get carried away here.


What if I say _"stories better than in Pokemon"_, then? _*Black-Ice Joke*_ _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> What if I say _"stories better than in Pokemon"_, then? _*Black-Ice Joke*_ _;O;_


 

Foxi, I'm shocked. Making that comparison? Now, now, there's need to insult the Pokemon franchise.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Foxi, I'm shocked. Making that comparison? Now, now, there's need to insult the Pokemon franchise.


That's right, I forgot that Pokemon has no story, my bad. _;O;_


----------

